# How to start? Grenadines or central America



## Hiller1960

I am beginning the planning & research to retire to a progressive area with warm, calm & clear water in the Grenadines or ABCs or central America. Are there international relocation consultants? I have a ton of questions. Who can I turn to for honest answers & assistance?
Thanks!


----------

